# معرض للايجار 900متر امام جنينة مول



## اسلام محمد (17 نوفمبر 2011)

كود الاعلان : 117114
معرض للايجار 900م على دورين ارضى + بدروم الدور الارضى مساحتة 400متر + بدروم 500متر 
•	تشطيب سوبر لوكس 
المطلوب / 65 الف جنيه ( شهريا ) 
للاتصال:
شركة طيبـة المصرية للمقاولات والاستثمار العقاري
هاتــف / 24011385 – 24026680
للاتصــال من داخل مصـر / 01279365441
مــن خـــارج مصـر / 201119065989+
رقم فاكس الشــركة / 22620791
بريد الكتروني: [email protected]


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (17 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: معرض للايجار 900متر امام جنينة مول*

موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .


----------

